# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  how to delete posts made in the past?

## hockey97

Just what the title asks. 

How do you remove posts from the past? I posted some code which I would like to take it down since it shows up in google searches.

I already sent a e-mail to the admin of this website but got no reply.

Is their any contact information to get a hold of the webmaster.

----------


## HavocXphere

Edit button in lower right corner of post.

----------


## cariboo

You can't delete your posts, you can only edit them. I would suggest you leave your posts as they are, as other people may benefit from them. If you need to contact a moderator, use the report button below your user name on the left hand side.

----------


## Laysan_A

(This is off topic - sorry - )

@HavocXphere

I just read some of this from your sig.:

Microsoft Patents the Crippling of Operating Systems. (Link: Patent 7,536,726)  :Think: 

I feel like I need a shower...

----------


## hockey97

well, I ask because I have posts that display code. 

people the quote me on it. So the code is posted by not just me but other people. 

I have code from my own website. I also have code posted here from a employers website.  They notice it and told me to take it down.

The reason is for security reasons. To prevent information for any hackers to obtain it and use it.

I done a whois look up for ubuntu fourms. I e-mailed the admin. I asked them if they can delete my posts. I got no reply.

I only notice the edit link only when you posted the post and it's at least a day old or less then a day old. 

Once a day or 2 passes by. I can't find the edit post option anymore. 

So these posts with the code are every old. Well months old. 

When I google my domain name and my employers domain name . I get ubuntu posts with the code.

I now want to get rid of the code. Or at least those posts. Or could have the moderator to at least take my posts I make out of google search bots reach. 

Google has a tutorial on how to filer what gets on google searches.

----------


## hockey97

> You can't delete your posts, you can only edit them. I would suggest you leave your posts as they are, as other people may benefit from them. If you need to contact a moderator, use the report button below your user name on the left hand side.


Thanks for the info. I just sent a report to the moderator. 

I hope my posts gets deleted. I will be more careful in the future to posting code. 


I hope they allow to delete the posts or atleast us a bot code to not allow my posts from showing up in search engines.

----------


## cariboo

Are you going to request that google remove their listings too? Once anything shows up in google, it is pretty hard to make it go away. 

This is a preety complicated situation, I'm going to move this to the Resolution Center.

Remember we are all volunteers here, so it may take a while.

----------


## bapoumba

Please give the links to the posts you would like to edit, and we'll edit them for you, or remove the threads entirely. Thanks.

----------


## hockey97

well if you do a google search for http://dpaste.com/64393/  those keywords.

This will show up in google search engine. 

you can easily add meta tags to make my posts to not show up in google search or any spiderbots to search my stuff on ubuntu forums. 

That's all I can say.  The link pasted here meaning the dpaste.com etc it will have my upload post up to 6 days. So if you see this message after 6 days. That link will no longer work.

----------


## bapoumba

Google rank for UF is high, it will show up in searches. We are popular help forums, people come here to ask for help and get helped. I do not see anything wrong with your threads and gladly remove them is you ask for it even though I do not quite understand why you want them removed. They could help other people with the same problems. Why remove them ? Please give me specific UF links so that I can have a look.

I would like you to understand that all members contribute to our high ranking and popularity, that is how it works and probably why you came here for help.

Now regarding google or other search engines indexing, we cannot do anything, we have no control and welcome the indexing spiders  :Smile: 
Even if I remove the threads from the forums, they will still show up in the internet archives.

----------


## hockey97

here is the links to the threads I want closed.


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962230

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1088865

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6070720

http://test.ubuntuforums.org/showthr...=962230&page=2

That is all I found. I had more but I just edit those. no one quoted those. 

These are the only ones that quoted me. 

Thanks  I do understand that this will take a long process. I don't mind it taking long. At least those links I gave you at some point those threads should be closed. 

Thanks you  :Smile:

----------


## hockey97

Those threads I provided. You can't just simply edit them. Other users quoted my original post. So even if I edit the post those quotes wont change.

That is why I would like you to close those threads. The rest I edited and changed. 

just those post I provided needs to be closed since I can't edit others posts. The other users quoted my original post so it won't make a difference if I edited my own post because the original post will still be in the thread.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Thank you for posting here.

Would you please indicate what post you want edited ? Also please include a justification for why you want a post edited.

I am not sure if I am comfortable with editing posts in this way. Sure if a post contains personal information or is a security threat I would consider it. But the whole point fo these forums is for others with similar questions to learn as well.

I will consider editing posts on a case-by-case basis, and only where there is a very good reason for doing so.

----------


## hockey97

> Thank you for posting here.
> 
> Would you please indicate what post you want edited ? Also please include a justification for why you want a post edited.
> 
> I am not sure if I am comfortable with editing posts in this way. Sure if a post contains personal information or is a security threat I would consider it. But the whole point fo these forums is for others with similar questions to learn as well.
> 
> I will consider editing posts on a case-by-case basis, and only where there is a very good reason for doing so.




The links posted above are the threads I want closed. I created the threads for help on the website. 

It's a security risk for my website. It contains the structure for my website.

This means my DNS record information is on the thread pluse the css code and html code that also talks about the structure and what each does.

When using a search engine you can find these threads just by using my domain name. 

This means everyone could see these threads easily. Even hackers. Mostly this information is a key for hackers to start to think about where faults could be at in my website code. 

it's a security risk because is gives a blueprint of my site to everyone. Hackers would love to get this information in their hands.

If you click the links I posted 2 posts above this. or the 3rd post above this.

I would appreciate if you closed those threads. It's a security risk in my view. I may not give  answers for the hackers to know exactly the fault  but it gives them  a good picture of how my website is setup.
So it would be best if the thread get closed. 

you can't edit the threads because you would have to edit others posts that have quotes to my original post.

Thanks for your time.

----------


## matthew

Okay, I finally understand you. You don't want the threads "closed," you want the posts edited to remove personally identifiable information. That I can do and will do now.

----------


## matthew

Okay, I have sanitized the posts. Your data has been removed from our database. It is, however, still indexed by Google, Yahoo, Bing, and others. There is nothing we can do about that to help you. In the future, may I suggest you use fake domains in your samples when asking for help...

----------


## dmizer

Relevant thread for the FC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221576

----------


## matthew

Okay, this is the last time we will edit posts for you. If you post personally identifiable data again, it stays.

*Don't do it!*

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> okay, this is the last time we will edit posts for you. If you post personally identifiable data again, it stays.
> 
> *don't do it!*


+1

----------


## hockey97

ok, thanks. Yes I meant to remove personal information in this case my website names at least. 

I want to prevent google and other search engines to show users information about my website. So you really just need to remove the website names on quotes. I already edited my own posts.

I already contacted google. They said it takes at least a month for their search engine index to get refreshed. They said that I needed to get the admin to just delete the posts or information and within a month those posts shouldn't show up in google search or any search engine since it takes a while to refresh. If the posts gets deleted then when people click on the link or url it will give them  a not found error.

----------


## matthew

> I want to prevent google and other search engines to show users information about my website. So you really just need to remove the website names on quotes. I already edited my own posts.


From July 25th (scroll up):



> Okay, I have sanitized the posts. Your data has been removed from our database. It is, however, still indexed by Google, Yahoo, Bing, and others. There is nothing we can do about that to help you. In the future, may I suggest you use fake domains in your samples when asking for help...

----------


## hockey97

Ya, I know you can't do anything about google. I contacted google. They told me that you need to close the threds or posts that contain my domain name. It will take them a month on their side to upgade their engine index.  They just said that google can't closed down the post fourms only the mods of ubuntu fourms or webmaster can closed down the threads or edit them or delete them.

 So you had to either edit those posts to delete my domain name or  close the thread or post.

----------


## KiwiNZ

No further action will be done from our end

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Ya, I know you can't do anything about google. I contacted google. They told me that you need to close the threds or posts that contain my domain name. It will take them a month on their side to upgade their engine index.  They just said that google can't closed down the post fourms only the mods of ubuntu fourms or webmaster can closed down the threads or edit them or delete them.
> 
>  So you had to either edit those posts to delete my domain name or  close the thread or post.


You posted your information on a public forum and it was indexed by google. It will probably always be in the google data base. There are tons of sites indexed by google that are no longer active, so I do not think it "goes away" after a month.

If you keep searching google for this information, it is going to rise higher and higher on the search results as, due to your searching, it is more and more popular.

As far as I know the information you posted on this site has already been removed, we can not remove it a second time, there is nothing more to be done.

If you feel your site is compromised by this information best spend your energy securing your site

----------

